# Diet vs. Exercise In The Game Of Fatloss



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

The popular debate that surfaced this past year was between the role of exercise in fat loss. It basically started with Time Magazine running an article titled Why Exercise Wont Make You Thin. Right when the article came out, it began an internet firestorm from health professionals blogging about how horrible Time Magazine was for [...]

*Read More...*


----------

